# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  چاپ متون فارسی با چاپگر حرارتی BIXOLON SPP-R200

## dehghanimeh

با سلام
من می خوام متون فارسی رو با چاپگر بلوتوث با مدل ذکر شده 
چاپ کنم. اول از همه یه مثال از سی شارپ همره دی ال ال مر بوطه
از سایت سازنده گرفتم که شامل توابع چاپ عکس و متن و .... 
ولی متون فاسی درس چاپ نمیشه 
دوستان اگر بتونید کمکی کنید منون میشم

 BxlPrint.SetCharacterSet(BxlPrint.BXL_CS_FARSI );
           
            BxlPrint.PrintText(textBox2.Text, BxlPrint.BXL_ALIGNMENT_CENTER, BxlPrint.BXL_FT_DEFAULT, BxlPrint.BXL_TS_0WIDTH + BxlPrint.BXL_TS_0HEIGHT););

----------


## champion

نوع کاراکتر ستی رو که انتخاب کردین متوجه نمیشم . BXL_CS_Farsi‌ خودش ارائه داده ؟ معمولا تو این جور مواقع باید درایور دستگاه رو آپدیت کنید یا کاراکتر هاتون رو قبل از ارسال به پرینتر تبدیل به یونی کد بکنید . 
برای C#‎ مطمئن نیستم که پیش فرض رشته ها یونی کد هست یا ANSI دلفی XE2 رو مطمئنم پیش فرضش یونی کد هست .

----------


## solmaz_zm

بایستی یه تابع بنویسی که کاراکترهای فارسی را طبق جدول خود این پرینتر به معادل عددی همون کاراکتر تبدیل کنی،اون وقت تازه بفرستی واسه چاپ.من دقیقا شبیه دی ال ال شما را دارم و کارم اینطوری راه افتاد

----------


## hojat_y

> بایستی یه تابع بنویسی که کاراکترهای فارسی را طبق جدول خود این پرینتر به معادل عددی همون کاراکتر تبدیل کنی،اون وقت تازه بفرستی واسه چاپ.من دقیقا شبیه دی ال ال شما را دارم و کارم اینطوری راه افتاد


سلام وقت بخیر
کاش راه حل رو کامل توضیح میدادین.
من 1 هفته است درگیرم اما موفق نشدم
خیلی گیرم
en.h.yazdanparast@gmail.com

----------


## behdadVali

سلام، منم با همین پرینتر میخوام فارسی چاپ کنم، ولی کاراکتر های اشتباه چاپ میشه، لطفا کمک کنید
خیلی کارم گیر افتاده، خواهش میکنم جواب بدین ممنون

----------


## Fateme jooooooon

سلام منم چند روزه این پرینتر رو تهیه کردم اما از طریق بلوتوث ک میخوام وصلش کنم میگه درایور موجود نیس 
ویندوز 10 دارم درایور خود پرینتر رو هم نصب کردم اما جواب نميده 
آیا روی اندروید هم جواب میده لطفا راهنماييم کنید

----------

